# Kauai -- starting 10/25 -- Party of One



## b2bailey (Sep 10, 2014)

Whenever I observe others asking for 'this type' of a rental I say to myself...'yeah, sure' -- but here I am in the position of needing to ask and hoping someone just might have what I need.

Will be in Princeville the prior week so prefer almost anywhere else because I'm not planning to have a car the second week.

I need from 10/25 to 11/03 but doesn't need to be the entire time. I'm also  looking at a shared lodging rental on Air B'n B and I'm familiar with Hotwire and Priceline options.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jhoug (Sep 13, 2014)

*sent you a pm*

sent you pm 
thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 13, 2014)

When we need extra nights on Kauai we stay at the Kauai Beach Resort - very nice studios and resort amenities - inexpensive - right on the beach.  It is about 10 min. north of the airport:  

http://www.kauaibeachresorthawaii.com/


----------



## b2bailey (Sep 15, 2014)

Denise, I had to chuckle tonight when a gameshow I was watching on TV gave a week at THE KAUAI BEACH RESORT as the grand prize!


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 15, 2014)

For being virtually unknown, it's a very nice resort!  Used to be a Hilton before the economy went south.  And it has a free airport shuttle.


----------

